# My babies



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

I haven't had goats in about 9 years old and I am 17 but have recently decided to get a couple; I first got a nigerian dwarf bottle baby about 3 weeks ago and she is the most spoiled little thing in the world who is now 5 weeks old! Two days ago I added a mini Nubian male who is 10 weeks old & is already becoming spoiled. Love my babies.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

I meant since I was 9 years old lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Also my friend had a goat to have babies tonight and I am going to be getting the male. he is also a nigerian dwarf and is so handsome






!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats!! They are super cute!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

they are sweet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks everybody! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

My baby boy and his twin sister! Can't wait to get him!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, so cute! So you're going from being kidless to a being a mom of three in short order!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww. Congrats. Cute babies❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes I am; but the mom is raising the one that was just born for me so I don't have to bottle feed much longer; it is kinda hard at times but they are worth it!


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

What does it mean if one of them has a knot after getting a shot?

Sent from my QMV7A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It should dissipate over the next few days, it is the body reacting to an invasion! As long as it goes away, doesn't get red or larger or feel warm like it's getting infected, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay thank you!

Sent from my QMV7A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

My goaties aren't liking all this snow. ❄
Jobe is their guard dog, he loves them.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable!! Those blue eyes are to die for! What are your babies names?


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

The Nigerian Dwarf is Bella, (the one that has white brown and black) and the Mini Nubian is Loki. I am getting another Nigerian baby in 8-10 weeks his name is Thor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , very cute  Congrats !


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thor is my grandgoat lol and he is such a little love bug! I could have not picked a better home for Thor to go to! I know he is going to be spoiled and loved better than most human children. Bella and Loki are such cuties! I love you miss Kayla and love the fact of seeing those little one grow up! You are a super goat mom!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you so much I can't wait to get him; love you too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Is Loki naughty?


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you!

Sent from my QMV7A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes he is! Since Bella was being bottle fed he has decided that she has to share so every time Bella gets a bottle he roots his way in to get a few swallows lol and Kayla ( Bella's human mom) gives in lol she is spoiling them rotten! My little Thor is going to a wonderful home. I could not have hand picked a better person to get him! BTW ( Kayla's family and mine are very close friends) 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Yes he is! Since Bella was being bottle fed he has decided that she has to share so every time Bella gets a bottle he roots his way in to get a few swallows lol and Kayla ( Bella's human mom) gives in lol she is spoiling them rotten! My little Thor is going to a wonderful home. I could not have hand picked a better person to get him! BTW ( Kayla's family and mine are very close friends)
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Love you guys ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww :fireworks:


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they sure are cute!!


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Mamaboyd said:


> they sure are cute!!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

She's a lap goat.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

So cute!! I have a little girl the same color.. Very pretty


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

I love her colors; I never knew a goat could be so tame and like a dog lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

How funny I just realized her moms name is Bella, mine that is the same color her mom is also named Bella!!! She is a pygmy/nd..
Oh and as far as tame, I have a baby goat sleeping in my lap right now.. She is a bottle baby tho 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow lol, mine is a bottle baby too but she is 7 weeks and don't have to much bottle anymore haha

Sent from my QMV7A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice, mine is 5 weeks so still got a little ways to go..
Bottles babies are fun, but I am looking forward to her being weaned 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

I love mine but I'm ready for her to be weaned so I can sleep! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BellaTheNigerianDwarf (Feb 9, 2014)

New toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

